# .jar wird mit cmd gestartet - Zuordnung von Dateitypen ändern  (Windows 7)



## _qwertz (25. Jun 2010)

Hallo Leute, 
bin noch recht neu hier, und habe schon zu Beginn eine Frage/Problem:

Ich habe "ausversehen" für Dateien mit der Endung .jar eingestellt, dass sie anstatt mit Java JRE (bezieht sich doch auf javaw.exe, oder?) immer mit der cmd gestartet werden.

Leider kann ich das nicht mehr rückwirkend anwenden:




Ich habe auch schon in der Verwaltung der Endungen nachgeschaut:



Klicke ich dort auf "Programm ändern", kommt wieder nur dieses Häckchen, dass sich nicht anklicken lässt 

Wenn ich dasselbe als Admin probiere, wird mein .jar File direkt über Java ausgeführt; ohne cmd aufzurufen. Scheint sich also um eine lokale Einstellung nur für meinen Benutzer zu handeln.

Ich weis, dass ich über <rechtsklick> - <öffnen mit> - <Java(TM) ...> auch zum Ziel komme, aber ich will, dass beim doppelklick direkt die Java(TM) SE.... und nich die cmd ausgeführt wird.
Wie könnte man meinen Fehler wieder beheben? 


Für eine Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar 

lg _qwertz


----------



## Java-Freak (25. Jun 2010)

das hat eig mehr mit windows zu tun als mit java, aber kannst du nicht irgendwo auch nen befehl schreiben?iwi so:
Öffnen mit: java -jar [<-also dein text]
vllt ist das auch nur bei win xp, ich hab kein win7...


----------



## _qwertz (25. Jun 2010)

Ja klar, also ich kann das Programm schon noch starten (sowohl direkt über die JRE, als auch erst über cmd)

Direkt über JRE wie gesagt nur mit "öffnen mit".
Über die cmd: java -jar [Dateipfad].jar

Mein Ziel ist es aber, dass die Datei beim direkten Aufruf (doppelklick) über Java (JRE) und nicht über die cmd gestartet wird.


edit: villeicht lässt sich das über einen Registry-Einträg ändern`? Weis jmd. näheres dazu?


Danke schonmal


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Jun 2010)

Der Registry-Schlüssel lautet: _HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\_
Dort müsstest du die entsprechende Verknüpfung umbiegen oder löschen.

Wesentlich bequemer geht es so:
Lade dir das Programm ExtMan herunter, damit kann man das unter Windows 7 ähnlich wie unter Windows XP erledigen.


----------



## _qwertz (26. Jun 2010)

Hey L-ectron-X 
vielen, vielen Dank, ich habs über die Registry gemacht. Jetzt klappt das öffnen wieder. In Zukunft werde ich dank dir (/euch) keine solche Probleme mehr haben 

(Beim benutzen von ExtMan hab ich dummerweise das Java-icon von jar-files gelöscht; wie ordne ich jetzt einem .jar-File ein neues Icon zu? Klar über ExtMan, aber wo bekomme ich das Java-Icon her, und in welchem Format muss es sein, damit ExtMan das erkennt?)


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Jun 2010)

Das Icon befindet sich z.B. in der java.exe oder javaw.exe. Aus diesen kannst du das Icon mit ExtMan wieder einsetzen.


----------



## _qwertz (26. Jun 2010)

Klasse jetzt gehts 
Vielen, vielen Dank nochmal!

--> Kann closed werden


----------



## Java-Freak (26. Jun 2010)

close es halt???:L


----------

